# The Big Chill



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Just watched this movie for the umpteenth time on TCM.  MY GOD I love this movie!!!


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

LOL I thought you were talking about the weather. Its gotten below 0 here in Michigan for the first time in years.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I love that movie too.  And the soundtrack.  I haven't seen or listened to either one in years so it's time for a revisit.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Now I have another song stuck in my head.

I heard it through the grapevine, and I'm just about to loose my mind...


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

kim said:


> Now I have another song stuck in my head.
> 
> I heard it through the grapevine, and I'm just about to loose my mind...


I've lost mine.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

kim said:


> Now I have another song stuck in my head.
> 
> I heard it through the grapevine, and I'm just about to loose my mind...


Maybe this will help unstick it...






Please try to ignore the spelling errors.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I think I need to pull out my Big Chill CD and download it to my ipod....it's been awhile!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Maybe this will help unstick it...


"Joy to the World" I like this one even better! And yes, I now have this in my head (at least those darn California Raisins aren't dancing through my mind any more)

I knew it wouldn't take long for somebody to add sound to the thread


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

The Raisins?  I had forgotten about those too.  But I think they were better left forgotten.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Just watched this movie for the umpteenth time on TCM. MY GOD I love this movie!!!


One of my all time FAVORITES!! I can watch it over and over. I have almost worn my CD out also and have the soundtrack on my ipod.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

I actually own the Anniversary Edition of the DVD. But I found myself unable to turn it off when it came on TCM last night. It's my second favorite movie, after Lawrence of Arabia..

[EDIT: I should mention that LR bought me the DVD as a present (Valentine's, I think) but put off doing so for years because, in her words, the movie is already constantly playing in my head, so I had no need for the DVD.]


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/vine/showthread.php?t=564991&page=1&pp=30


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I NEVER tire of the movie or the soundtrack!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I NEVER tire of the movie or the soundtrack!!


Did you read my essay?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Did you read my essay?


No, because I am supposed to be *working* but I get off in 45 mins and will read it at home.

Okay I lied, just finished it. Great job! I love the pic's, look at that _young_ Kevin Kline. You wrote this on 01/09/09?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> No, because I am supposed to be *working* but I get off in 45 mins and will read it at home.


*plays "Sixteen Tons" in tribute*

"I owe my soul to the company store."


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Did you read my essay?


I did. It was was very well written. I really like this movie too. How many is that?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I did. It was was very well written. I really like this movie too. How many is that?


Either three or five in a month, depending on your counting. 

And thank you.  While none of my fiction has ever been published (only articles and a poem), I did make extra income as a writer for a while. You and I may have our differences of opinion, but I worship what you do, and praise for my writing from an actual author means a lot to me.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeeze, be careful, Jim, you’ll ruin your image as an iconoclast. 

If you ever decide that you want to publish your work, I’ll be more than happy to do my best to help you navigate the hazards. You have real talent and talent should never be wasted. 

That doesn’t mean I won't slam your next post.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Jeeze, be careful, Jim, you'll ruin your image as an iconoclast.


Little chance of that.

Published fiction writers are gods! Even though a huge chunk of them suck.

See?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

You never disappoint me.  

That's either four or six.


----------

